# stihl 025 and 026 what are the main differences between the two



## HankHogie (Mar 30, 2006)

I was wondering what some of the big differences between the two saws I know the 025 is called homeowner catagory and 026 is pro catagory and also a good bit more in price. But really how big a difference is there . YOU hear some guys call stihl homeowner models junk and pro models good. How different can they possibly be in internal parts to make such a difference in price.There are so many models in stihls line up that are so close in specs it seems crazy and overwhelming to an average guy not in the tree cutting service. Somebody please explain thanks!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 30, 2006)

HankHogie said:


> I was wondering what some of the big differences between the two saws I know the 025 is called homeowner catagory and 026 is pro catagory and also a good bit more in price. But really how big a difference is there . YOU hear some guys call stihl homeowner models junk and pro models good. How different can they possibly be in internal parts to make such a difference in price.There are so many models in stihls line up that are so close in specs it seems crazy and overwhelming to an average guy not in the tree cutting service. Somebody please explain thanks!



The 025 is, as you state, a homeowner saw. It has a all plastic housing in which the motor sits down in the housing, cheaper to make that way. The 026 has a metal housing that splits which is the crankcase itself. Work on them and you'll see why people love the 026 compared to the 025. You can change a jug/piston on a 026 in about a 30 minutes where as on the 025 its a chore because you have to disassemble just about the whole saw due to how its made. The performance tilts to the 026 as well due to carbs, bearings and design. The very best way to see the differance is use both of them. Rest assured the feel of both saws will tell you right off which one is the better saw. 025 is ok for the guy who could care less and only cuts now and then. The guy who really uses saws alot will grab the 026 everytime over the 025. Is the price differance worth it, yes, if you want a good saw that your gonna use quite alot. If only to saw up a tree that fell in your driveway and maybe thats all then 025 would fit the bill. They are just as Stihl describes them, one is homeowner and one is pro. Mostly depends on what your intending to do with either of them that decides which one is best for your purposes.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2006)

well put! personally, the 026 is my favorite ground saw...


----------



## Diesel JD (Mar 30, 2006)

I have an 025. it is a little more than a typical homeowner saw...but nowhere near an 026/260. Big differences
1) Standard mount, allows many different bar and chain choices on the 026/260
2) Better and easier to work on crankcase as Thall and Andy described.
3) A few more ccs and an all around better and more ergonoimic feel to the 026
The 025/250 is a very good saw for small firewood chores and cutting a few times a week, but it's not a production saw and probably not going to be as appreciated by a guy who makes a living with his saw. They do have their niche in pro tree work. A lot of guys around here use an 021 or 025 as a climbing saw cause they are too cheap to buy the 200t or 192t for the employees who *may* junk them anyway.


----------

